# Wal-mart guns. good or not?



## shootandhike (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a Marlin 30-30. Im just getting into deer, hog, and coyote hunting. Possible bear in the future. I hunt alot of different place and ranges. Im starting to feel alittle undergunned. Im looking at Wal-mart guns. 770m 30-06 bolt Black, with bushnell scope. $337.00
770 stainless STL camo scope 7mm Rm $447.00
700m 30-06 camo scope $497
But have heard they are cheap version.
Will the Hornady bullets make my 30-30 a 200 yard killer? 
What do you all think?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would highly doubt a Rem 700 at wal-mart would be any different than a Rem 700 purchased any where else.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I can tell you for a fact that the guns sold at walmart are the exact same guns sold at all the other stores. the reason they can sell them cheaper is that they order them in bulk instead of a few at a time. i have bought quite a few guns there and have never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree about the guns.

To the second question. No ammo in a 30-30 will make it as capable at 200 yards as the '06 would be.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

You can take deer out to 200 with any bullet in the 30-30, you just have to know your gun. True, the 30-06 is a better round, but the 30-30 is definataley capable of it.


----------



## shootandhike (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replys.  Im thinking about selling the 30-30 to get the 700. Is there any other gun I should think about for that price? 
Marlin 30-30 Gold Trigger, weaver high rise mounts, bushnell scope, 3 boxes of shells for $375 if anyone is intersested.


----------



## ndfarmer08 (Jan 10, 2009)

is there a model number on the gun? where located?

thanks


----------



## shootandhike (Jan 11, 2009)

Its a 336.
Im located in Pine knot Kentucky


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

what model 336 there are several models. 336w,c, a, ss


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Another decent gun in that price range woudl be the Weatherby Vanguard Synthetic. Weatherby has been advertising these on there web site for $399. http://www.weatherby.com/product/rifles ... /synthetic

Always nice to have another option.


----------



## shootandhike (Jan 11, 2009)

All it has is Micro-Grove Barrel mod.336 
where else do I look?


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

go on marlinfirearms.com they have all the specific details on each one. the one you have you said gold trigger, i believe that would make it a 336W


----------



## shootandhike (Jan 11, 2009)

Your right! Its the 336W. 
Thanks!


----------



## scorpiont52 (Dec 11, 2011)

if it was me i would look at rem 700 stay away from 770 i was looking at new guns and heard 770 where bad choise, cheaply made


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I know someone that has a 770, he hunts very little and he likes it. BUT he has never owned a good gun. I agree go with the 700 or look for a Savage 10/110 or something, but not the AXIS


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

So the real question is what do you want and why? Going to the Leverolution bullets in Hornaday you would get increased ML which equates out to a flatter trajectory out to 200 yards. 1" high at 100 yards would be dead on or close to it at 200. Cost of ammo is a bit much but then it is all about how much shooting you do etc...

Now if you simply want a different rifle my suggestion is to not look new, but look used, but if you stay new get a better quality made gun than the 770,710 Rem. There is no upside to getting a new rifle in a new caliber if you are not going to consider accuracy. What I am talking about is the trigger and ablity to adjust it down to make it a good shooter. All factory guns are going to be heavy, I am not a fan of the accutrigger but for many it is a good way to go. So look new,look used but do not assume that a new rifle is going to shoot better simply because of a caliber change,your Marlin is a good quality built product way better than most entry level products from Rem and it seems the new Axis from Savage.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

The the last 3 posters........its a 3 year old thread. :eyeroll:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

ooops< LOL


----------



## scorpiont52 (Dec 11, 2011)

mike landrich said:


> The the last 3 posters........its a 3 year old thread. :eyeroll:


yea i see that now,, thts the only problem i have with this site, it keeps ols stuff, and at times puts it right up front as if it was a new post, guess i will have to read more carfully


----------

